# Plastisol?



## Jrs4life1 (Sep 17, 2008)

What is Plastisol and where do you find it? Iam trying to get into the T shirt Business. I have done a few little things around my neighborhood and now the Local school and Rec center wants to pay me to do things for them, so I am now looking into doing this as a Part time job. I have purchased a Heat Press, but I dont know what else I need. I have noticed that a lot of people suggest a Epson Printer, Teflon Paper? Plastisol Ink? I have no ideaconfused. I bought a cheap Press off ebay. As soon as I get some money coming in, I will be able to afford something better. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated. I am a Single mother and have no Money to waste!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol is a garment ink that must be heat cured after applying. You can't really do that with a heat press. You need either an infrared dryer or conveyer oven. 

You can't print platisol ink with an Epson printer, or any other printer for that matter. You must use a screen (silkscreen).

If you must use plastisol, you could purchase plastisol transfers from companies who specialize in making them. You send them your design, they print it on transfers, then you apply it with your heat press. Search at the top of this page on plastisol transfers for more info.

While you are at it, you can also search on cheap ebay heat presses. You won't be happy. They are not very good.


----------



## Jrs4life1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you very much, you were very helpful. I did however purchase a heat press on ebay, Im hoping that when it get here, it wont disappoint me too much. The Tee's I made for the Basketball teams,I made it using a regular iron and paper from Walmart and it's been over a year and its still good. The paper was just too expensive for only 10 sheets. I was told an Epson Printer and dura something ink?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Durabright ink, which is Epson's pigment ink. It tends to hold up well on transfers, although a lot of professionals here don't believe this method of printing holds up well enough for retail sales. 

There are professional transfer paper. Search on Jet Pro Soft Stretch (white, light garments), Alpha Gold for dark. These papers will usually cost you .50 to $1.00 each.


----------



## Jrs4life1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you very much. You guys are very helpful!


----------

